
Ask HN: Free Speech Web Hosting - deftturtle
Wanting to find a host that protects freedom of speech, allows artistic nudity, and offers good customer service. Hopefully a server that has pings &lt; 100ms to United States if their hosting is &quot;offshore.&quot; I&#x27;m currently using Netlify and Github to host my sites, but they don&#x27;t allow any nudity, and I can&#x27;t resell hosting. Those static sites have fast load times, but I&#x27;m trying to get into web-hosting and want to work with clients that have &quot;objectionable material.&quot;<p>Namecheap and many other shared hosts prohibit all kinds of nudity; whether it&#x27;s art or porn doesn&#x27;t matter to them. Ideally, a host would allow any legal sexual content, so that there isn&#x27;t a review process to fight if my artwork is flagged as pornographic.<p>Appreciate any ideas. Something fast that respects freedom and is hopefully less than $50&#x2F;year.
======
microwavecamera
I wouldn't bother with shared hosting solution, adult content aside, most of
them suck and have terrible performance. I'd look into a dedicated cloud
server. Both Linode and Digital Ocean have plans starting at $5/month. UpCloud
also has a $5/month plan and are based in Finland. Might be a good option for
a cheap overseas provider.

~~~
edelsohn
Both Linode and DO have vague AUP that they can cite if someone complains and
they choose to de-platform you.

